# Check Out Inertia from Brampton!



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey people, my band Inertia is currently working on a 4 song demo, were playing shows locally in and around the GTA, we have a show on August 24th and at The Executive Snooker Club in Mississauga incase anyone might be interested in checking us out live or check us out at www.myspace.com/soundinertia and drop us a line! hope you enoys!

Jason,
Inertia


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

hey, your band reminds me of kyuss/chevelle. 

those tracks on your myspace are recorded pretty poorly though, and i can't get that good a feel for the music. 

and by "working on a 4 song demo," I hope you mean recording a 4 song demo.. with more than 6 mics between the whole band haha.


----------



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

Those 2 songs were recorded off the floor we just wanted to get something on there for people to listen to, were having professional recordings done at the end of September, sorry to hear you couldnt dig them


----------



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

where do you play?


----------



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

The Executive Snooker Club August 24th in Mississauga 9pm
The Kathedral October 5th in Toronto (set time not known yet)
The Executive Snooker Club October 26th in Mississauga 9pm
More shows will probably follow...


----------

